# Good Deal?



## ramper (Jan 5, 2010)

1976 Cj-7
V8 Auto (I am not sure if the stock 304 or replacement)
4 way Meyer's plow
Soft Top
From the picture the body looks fair (some rust in the rear quarter panels)

No Title (I could use it only on my land)

Needs brake work (have to pump to stop)
Wipers drive motor needs to be installed (he has it)
Shift Linkage needs to be adjusted to line up with the marker for what gear you are in

$1500

Looking to plow a 200 yard gravel drive on our rural property in Southern MN


----------



## cj5 (Apr 26, 2005)

Depends - are you you capable of fixing those problems yourself?


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Seems high for no title and those issues. You find something newer with a title and those issues for $1500.


----------

